# Are My EI Dosing Regimen Correct ? Kindly Guide me :(



## kingdamm (17 Apr 2013)

Hello Friends,

Iam maintaining an 70 gallon thickly Planted Aquarium for 2 months. Till this day am 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 struggling with Green Spot Algae, Blue Green Algae, Stunted Growth, especially Staurogyne with Leaf holes often breaks and floats hmm
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Here are the detailed parameters of my entire setup.Experts Kindly guide me what should i do to make them grow back healthier and free from algae. 

Following EI Dosing as stated below with 50% water change every week

*Macro Stock Solution & Dosing*
-----------------------------
*1.) KNO3 - Dissolving 80gm in 1000ml of Distilled water. Dosing them 40ml x 3 times a week for achieving 20ppm
2.) KH2PO4 - Dissolving 30gm in 1000ml of Distilled water. Dosing them 20ml x 3 times a week for achieving 3ppm
3.) K2SO4 - Dissolving 80gm in 1000ml of Distilled water. Dosing them 75ml x 3 times a week for achieving 30ppm*

*Micro Stock Solution & Dosing*
----------------------------
1.)Plantex Csm+B -Dissolving 120gm in 1000ml of Distilled Water.Dosing them 15ml x 3 times a week..

*Lighting Details*
---------------
4 X 50W Cree XPG LED FLOODLIGHT 6500K RUNNING FOR 6 HRS 30 MIN

*Substrate *
-----------
ADA Amazonia II with Powersand (using them for about 2 yrs)

*C02*
----
Pressurized Co2 @ 5-6 BPS until Co2 indicator turns Lime yellow in color.

*Filtration*
---------
Canister Filter 1600l/hr Flow
Hang on Filter 1000l/hr Flow

*Temperature*
------------
Maintained @ 28 degree using Jebo Cooling Fan 

Here are My Water Parameters
-----------------------------
*PH After CO2 Injection = 6.7
KH = 3 degree
GH = 5 degree*
Flora = Staurogyne Repens , Rotala Colorata , Pogostemon Helferi, Rotala Indica ,Ludwigia repens, Hair grass , Alternanthera Reickini , Rotala Macrandra Narrow, Christmas Moss..

Fauna = Ottos -6 , Cardinals -5 , Amano Shrimp -5 , Pencil fish -10 & Siamese Algae eater -10

Looking for all your kind support and guidance...


Regards
Kingdamm


----------



## jimwalsh (17 Apr 2013)

you have a lot of light there

First thing I would do is reduce that

and up your Co2 injection rate as high as you can without disturbing the fish


----------



## ian_m (17 Apr 2013)

That is a huge amount of light, especially if LEDs and that is most likely responsible for your issues.

When I first started my tank I had 50W of T8 tubes over 40 gallons for only 4 hours a day and either removed the reflectors and/or used them as blocks to keep the light down. Plants didn't complain and saw no green algae at all, just a bit of BBA on hardscape (treat with Excel) and BBA on old dying leaves. After while, put reflectors back and upped hours slowly over many weeks to 9hours currently. Again no green algae at all.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (17 Apr 2013)

Hi mate,
you have a lot of light in there! i have a 70 G and I am running 2x54W T5 and it is still a bit too much, because I have a bit of hair algae. the key is to have low light like that you have time to correct your mistake before having huge issues and also you will have less problems. Light is almost the roots of many problems.
you are facing these problem of algee BSA (KH2Po4 not enough) and BGA (KNO3 not enough) of course these algae can appear because of other factors. but these are the main reason.
Why they are insufficient it's because your light is too strong mate, so uptake is important.
*Reduce your light*
up your CO2 (have an eye on your fish)
check your flow 
do a big clean and do 50% water change twice a week or every other day will help a lot.

I am not an expert but here are the advices i can give you mate.

cheers


----------



## kingdamm (17 Apr 2013)

@ jimwalsh, ian_m, zanguli-ya-zamba.Thanks a lot guys for your advices. Will post some pics too later on.

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (29 Apr 2013)

Hi mate how are you 
So how it s going with your ferts now ? 
Did you reduce the lights and noticed a change ?
We are still waiting for pic  

Regards


----------



## kingdamm (29 Apr 2013)

Hi Zamba,
				I tored my entire setup. hmm fed up with GSA & BGA .Working on my new scape.Ordered Macro Micro Nutrient Mix from Aquariumfertilizer.com to avoid dosing confusions, waiting for them to get them delivered... Will post the pics as they progress..Thanks all

Regards


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (29 Apr 2013)

Hi 
That's never a bad idea to put down a tank and start a new one, because you improve you scraping knowledge !! 
Before knowing ukaps I have had a huge battle BGA and hair algae (I was still in the matrix). To get rid of this algae I have put down the tank rescape it and directly made a black out of 4 days to be sure that most of the algae will be dying ! Maybe you should try this ?! 
Cheers mate and keep going ! Don't stop reading on this forum you will improve your knowledge like that


----------



## kingdamm (29 Apr 2013)

Yep Buddy, tried blackouts,but nothing solved them,so thought of giving them a fresh start .I loved to be a part of this forum,everyday we learn new things!!!

Cheers


----------



## Anthony89 (11 May 2013)

Any pics yet?


----------

